# A few from SA Zoo



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Decided to check out the San Antonio Zoo last weekend. Here are a few shots from that outing.





































Griz


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Nice! I went to a nephew's birthday party at the Houston zoo recently, and the lions were cooperating


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I heard the Houston Zoo is better*

Yea next time my brother is back from the ME I'm going to check out the Houston Zoo. I was told its a much better place to shoot photos. Is it scooter friendly? One of the reasons I went to the SA Zoo is they rent scooters so the whole place is accessible. I should have taken more lenses next time I'll put on the basket and take my whole bag.

These birds were having a grand old time fighting. They would line up and sit there for awhile then go to fighting. Went on for quite awhile.




























Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice work on these Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks I sure had a great time getting those. First time I've been to a zoo
in ages.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I went about two years ago and that was the first time in 35 years.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Used to go every weekend*

If we didn't go to the Ft Worth Zoo we went to the park surrounding it and watched the dogfights with the control line planes. There used to be a ton of flyers on weekends around Forrest Park. I like the drive through animal parks better. At least I used too. All the feeding has drawn the animals right up to the cars. Hard to get them in a more natural setting these days. I grew up on an Air Force base in England. Whipsnade was the first of the drive through parks. Not too far from where we lived we went there often. It was a fantastic place back then. I've fed the Panda's at the London Zoo as well. There are a lot of places I can go now with the scooter I couldn't before. A bunch of Egrets have taken over part of the SA Zoo. Its a huge mess. Nests so close that they just stretch their necks a little to fight with the nest closest to them. Kinda fun to watch but the smell is pretty bad.

Griz


----------

